

Fully Functional 3D Printed Boeing-787 Jet Engine (with Thrust Reverser) - dnyanesh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LkgHB5bgmc

======
greenyoda
This is a very impressive scale-model jet engine powered by an electric motor.
But it's definitely not a "fully functional Boeing-787 jet engine", as the
title misleadingly implies. A fully functional Boeing-787 jet engine could
power a Boeing-787, and could not be printed out of plastic (since it would
burn up as soon as you ignited the jet fuel).

~~~
toomuchtodo
MIT recently released a 3D printer that can use 10 different materials at a
time for $7000:

[http://www.visualnews.com/2015/08/30/mit-invents-
breakthroug...](http://www.visualnews.com/2015/08/30/mit-invents-
breakthrough-3d-printer-that-prints-10-materials-simultaneously-costs-
just-7000/)

If we can't already laser sinter an entire jet engine, we're getting closer
_very_ fast.

